# [OT] Muzyka

## nelchael

Tak wiem, totalnie OT, ale  :Wink: 

Muzyka, ktorej sluchasz  :Smile: 

Jesli czegos brakuje sa jakies uwagi to pisac - zmienie ankiete  :Smile: 

PS2. Metal jest pierwszy, bo autor jest metalem, pozniej kolejnosc losowa.Last edited by nelchael on Thu Dec 02, 2004 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _troll_

Hihihi. Ja mysle, ze rock&metal bedzie numero uno  :Smile:  (o ile w ogole ktos zaglosuje na cos innego  :Wink:  ) (*)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

(*) jestem tolerancyjny, ale IMHO - rock & metal to jedyna sluszna muzyka  :Razz: 

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> (*) jestem tolerancyjny, ale IMHO - rock & metal to jedyna sluszna muzyka 

 

No ja tez jetem tolerancyjny  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## C1REX

No ja słucham bardzo różnej muzyki, ale głównie będzie to jazz i jego odmiany.

----------

## Strus

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> (*) jestem tolerancyjny, ale IMHO - rock & metal to jedyna sluszna muzyka 

 

Jak narazie jest 100% dobrej muzyki, ale tylko 3 głosy.

----------

## nelchael

Metal vs. Jazz:   4:2  :Smile: 

(inne poza klasyfikacja  :Wink:  narazie)

----------

## fallow

z tego co jest wybralem jazz.

w ogole to nie lubie za bardzo szufladkowania bo uwarzam ze najlepiej laczyc rozne gatunki gdyz wtedy jest najwieksze pole mozliwosci , w ogole uwarzam ze nalezy lamac kanony muzyczne co jednak w takim kraju jak Polska nie jest latwe ze wzgledu na ukierunkowanie spoleczesntwa na kulture masowa i zamkniecie uszu na  cos innego niz to co zostanie im podane na tacy (czyt.wplyw mediow )  :Smile: 

jezeli trzeba sie zaklasyfikowac to jesli chodzi o glowne szuflady to moge sie wlozyc do 

acid jazz,experimental,drum`n`bass,jungle,breakcore,uk garage

poczatki jazzu - lata 20,30 , swing

of course mozna by wymieniac mesa pokrewnych gatunkow jak donwtempo,athmosferic drum`n`bass czy techstep ale nie ma sensu imho  :Smile: 

tak czy siak lubie eksperymentowac  w muzyce elektronicznej  :Smile: 

najwieszke inspircaje 4 me :

Amon Tobin,SquarePusher,AphexTwin,Photek,4Hero,Autechre,Funki Porcini,Jazzanova,Ju-Ju,LTJ Bukem,London Elektricity,Omni Trio,Orbital,Technical Itch

ps.takze jestem tolerancyjny i nie mam nic do tego czego kto slucha  :Smile: 

@arsen  :Smile:  ? ciekawi mnie co napiszesz 

pozdro:)

----------

## Poe

kurna, nie ma tu nic na co moglbym zaglosowac (nie, nie chodzi mi o disco z pola  :Razz:  ).. generalnie slucham reggae (wiec nie mozna glosowac na hh itp), trochę rocka, jazzu tez odrobinke.. w sumie sie wstrzymuje od glosu bo nie mam na co glosowac  :Smile: 

----------

## sir_skiner

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (*) jestem tolerancyjny, ale IMHO - rock & metal to jedyna sluszna muzyka 

 

ja rowniez, no chyba ze natkne sie na hh lub techno... wtedy gryze bez ostrzezenia  :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## axquan

A ja zagłosowałem na techno, słucham też rocka, ale jak nie można łączyć... No i zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedno: dlaczego ludzie słuchający rocka (generalizuje) najeżdżają na tych, co słuchają techno ? Ciekawe...

----------

## Strus

 *axquan wrote:*   

> No i zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedno: dlaczego ludzie słuchający rocka (generalizuje) najeżdżają na tych, co słuchają techno ? Ciekawe...

 

Czy ja wiem, czy tak jest już bardziej mi się wydaje że Ci którzy słuchają hip-hopu najeżdżają na inne gatunki muzyki. 

Ja słucham rocka(i nie tylko) i jakoś to co inni słuchają mi nie przeszkadza.

----------

## Dawid159

Swój głos kieruje w kierunku rocka   :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

 *axquan wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
>  zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedno: dlaczego ludzie słuchający rocka (generalizuje) najeżdżają na tych, co słuchają techno ? Ciekawe...

 

reggaeowcy (niekoniecznie rastamani, bo ja slucham reggae, ale nie jestem rastamanem) rowniez nie przepadają (lekko mowiac) za fanami techno... osobiscie jestem tolerancyjny i w sumie wisi mi co czego slucha, ale nie cierpie i nei scierpie nigdy pozerstwa, jakie mozna mozna zaobserwowac najczesciej przy hh... 

"skoro juz uwazasz, ze jestes związany z daną subkulturą to rób to dobrze. Robiąc to źle, ośmieszasz siebie oraz niszczysz reputacje danej subkultury"

niecierpie pseudoskateów....

pozdrawiam

----------

## Woocash

Metal & progresywny rock ROX

----------

## nelchael

 *Poe wrote:*   

> kurna, nie ma tu nic na co moglbym zaglosowac (nie, nie chodzi mi o disco z pola  ).. generalnie slucham reggae (wiec nie mozna glosowac na hh itp), trochę rocka, jazzu tez odrobinke.. w sumie sie wstrzymuje od glosu bo nie mam na co glosowac 

 

No to dopisuje reggae - juz w pierwszym poscie napisalem, ze lista jest otwarta  :Smile: 

Edit: Nie mozna juz  :Sad:  Moze... fallow?

----------

## fallow

dodane 

proponuje tez by podciagnanc Ragga * ( Ragga Jungle i inne Ragga * ) pod Reggae i dopisac Reggae / Ragga *

a takze zrobic kategorie np. Drum`n`bass,Jungle,Experimental  :Smile: 

?

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *fallow wrote:*   

> dodane 
> 
> proponuje tez by podciagnanc Ragga * ( Ragga Jungle i inne Ragga * ) pod Reggae i dopisac Reggae / Ragga *
> 
> a takze zrobic kategorie np. Drum`n`bass,Jungle,Experimental 
> ...

 

dzięki Fallow i Nelchael  :Smile:  zaglosowane, ale jak mowie, nie odcinam sie od innych (niemal) typów muzyki  :Smile: 

Nom, mozna tez dodac ragga/dancehall itp pod reggae  :Smile: 

----------

## sir_skiner

 *axquan wrote:*   

> A ja zagłosowałem na techno, słucham też rocka, ale jak nie można łączyć... No i zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedno: dlaczego ludzie słuchający rocka (generalizuje) najeżdżają na tych, co słuchają techno ? Ciekawe...

 

bo hh to <biip> a techno zwyczajnie jest zaprzeczeniem rocka

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> proponuje tez by podciagnanc Ragga * ( Ragga Jungle i inne Ragga * ) pod Reggae i dopisac Reggae / Ragga *
> 
> a takze zrobic kategorie np. Drum`n`bass,Jungle,Experimental  ?

 

Popieram, jestem za, itp... itd...  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

oka  :Smile: 

tylko teraz nie przeloze tam swojego glosu hehehe:)

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *fallow wrote:*   

> oka 
> 
> tylko teraz nie przeloze tam swojego glosu hehehe:)
> 
> pozdro 

 

i tak wiemy, ze Ty tam  :Wink: 

----------

## ai

metal i rock ;]

----------

## watex

poszedł głos na metal i rock :]

ale niegardze muza GrindCore HardCore Punk Oi Reggae itp :]

pozdro

ja bym jeszcze proponowal dopisac " NOIZZ" moze sie ktos znajdzie kto takiej extremy słucha :]

----------

## zorrk

To moĹźe ja sie nawet nie chwalÄ Ĺźe poezji Ĺpiewanej gĹĂłwnie bo tu same hip metale  :Wink: 

----------

## joker

ja proponuje dozucic jeszcze kategorie LOVE METAL, poniewaz jedynym slusznym zespolem jest HIM i jego 666 wokol serca. nie mozna tego cudownego zespolu podpisac pod zadna kategorie, on jest unikatowy i zasluguje na specjalne wyroznienie w postaci wlasnie LOVE METAL. oni sa tacy fajni, ahhhh...

kurcze, jeszcze RASMUSA lubie, nie wiem pod co ich podpisac (kolejny unikat) 

aha! bym zapomnial, dodajcie jeszcze muzyke z seriali (M jak milosc, klan, te rzeczy)

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Amon Tobin,SquarePusher,AphexTwin...
> 
> 

 

No no  :Very Happy:   Z tej bajki jeszcze polecam Cinematic Orchestra, Lemon Jelly, Detroit Escalator Company, Matthew Herbert... 

Oddałem głos na jazz, ale gdyby rock był osobno od metalu to kto wie...  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

Cinematic Orchestra b.mi sie podoba  :Smile: 

moze w ogole latwiej napisc Ninja Tune , Warp , Hospital Rec. etc.  :Smile: 

ale cos bardziej skupiajacego sie na typowym dokladniejszym lamaniu tez lubie  :Smile: 

chocby Venetian Snares,Epsilon,Ove-Naxx,ShitMat,Maladroit  :Smile: 

z reszta ...wymieniac tak mozna w nieskonczonosc prawie  :Smile:  latwiej opisywac pod i glowniejsze gatunki 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> z reszta ...wymieniac tak mozna w nieskonczonosc prawie Smile latwiej opisywac pod i glowniejsze gatunki 
> 
> 

 

Ostatnio katalogowałem trochę swojej muzyki, i przy okazji przejrzałem gatunki muzyczne dostępne standardowo w tagach mp3. Czy ktoś mógł by mi wytłumaczyć np. co to jest Porn Groove ???  :Smile: 

----------

## madman

a mi na liscie brakuje bluse'a  :Smile: 

slucham glownie hard-rocka i blues'a

preferuje glownie: (chociaz innymi kapelami dzialajacymi w zakresie moich upodoban nie gardze) Black Sabbath, Ronnie James Dio, Led Zeppelin, The Yeardbirds (ktos wogule slyszal o tej kapeli?) Rainbow, The Beatles and many others  :Smile: 

----------

## zytek

Brakuje mi opcji "Mam 28Gb muzyki i funkcję shuffle w odtwarzaczu"   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

popieram rock i okolice, ale żeby się ograniczać? oj nie.. po prostu muzyka taka jak nastrój. aktualne soundtrack z The Butterfly Effect. polecam.  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *zytek wrote:*   

> Brakuje mi opcji "Mam 28Gb muzyki i funkcję shuffle w odtwarzaczu"     

 

LOL.... ja mam 20GB calego dysku  :Smile: 

 *zytek wrote:*   

> popieram rock i okolice, ale żeby się ograniczać? oj nie.. po prostu muzyka taka jak nastrój. aktualne soundtrack z The Butterfly Effect. polecam. 

 

Film... troszke za bardzo zakrecony, ale muza fajna. Ja polecam OST z "Queen of the damned" - WYMIATA.

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...The Yeardbirds (ktos wogule slyszal o tej kapeli?)
> 
> 

 

No jasne! Apropos - jest taki bardzo dobry film Antonioniego "Blow Up" ("Powiększenie"), i tam Yeardbirdsi grają w jednej scenie... młody Jimmy Page rozwala gitarę, a potem tłum fanów ściga po ulicach Londynu faceta, któremu udało się zdobyć gryf  :Laughing:   1966r  :Smile: 

----------

## Woocash

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Film... troszke za bardzo zakrecony, ale muza fajna. Ja polecam OST z "Queen of the damned" - WYMIATA.

 

POPIERAM w 1000%, zreszta film tez wymiata  :Razz: 

<OT>oglądałęś Interview with the vampire?</OT>

----------

## nelchael

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> <OT>oglądałęś Interview with the vampire?</OT>

 

<Tez OT>Pewnie! Oba sa dobre, ale wizerunek Lestata w QoTD IMHO jest lepszy  :Wink: 

Musze skonczyc kolekcjonowac ksiazki  :Smile: </OT>

----------

## rampage7

poszedł głos na cork metal i pochodne  :Smile: 

No a tutaj napiszę czego słucham i jaka muzyka mnie najbardziej rusza. Jeśli o polską muzykę chodzi to wygląda to tak, że jest Kazik Staszewski i jego zespoły/projekty a potem długo długo nic. Ogółem jest to jedyny prawdziwy człowiek na rynku polskiego że tak to określę popularnego rocka. A pozatym jego najnowsza płyta udowadnia, że robi to co czuje a nie to co się sprzeda.

Ogółem - szkoda, że KNŻ zakońćzył działalnosć bo te ostre dźwięki, unikalny styl gry na gitarach i bardzo dojrzałe teksty kazika wraz z jego genialnym "szczekającym" wokalem jaki preezentował w KNŻ, tworzyły coś unikalnego i poprostu genialnego.

Kult - od najstarszych do najnowszych płyt mi się podoba. No i te koncerty "pomarańczowe w spodku" - kto był ten wie (tylko, że w tym roku nagłośnienie zmaścili).

No i mamy sporo dobrej muzyki metalowej - ostatnio tak mi się spodobał Esquarial, że już 2-gi tydzień w kompakcie płyty esquariala siedzą  :Smile: 

A z zagranicznych to zaczynam się wgłębiać wgłębiać w tematy metalowo-gotykowe  :Smile:  Znajomy pożyczył mi 8 płyt DVD z mp3 i powoli staram się to przesłuchiwać - masa gotyku i metalu - niektóre fajne, ale nawet nazw zespołów nie pamiętam  :Smile: 

A z takich znanych to często wracam do Metallica, w szczególnosci do starszych płyt. Master oof Puppets i tzw. Black Album są genialne.

Troche Ironów posłucham, trochę paradiselost.

A ostatnio do ubolewam nad odwołanym koncercie Rammstein w spodku. Mój bilet na płytę będze musiał poczekać do końca stycznia. Ale co sie odwlecze to nei uciecze  :Very Happy:  Ogółem - rammstein jest genialny - miód dla mojego ucha  :Smile:  A np. teledysk do "du riechst so gut" z 1998r to z kolei miód dla oka mego  :Smile: 

Cieszę sie że na forum gentoo tyle ludzi słucha podobnych klimatów co ja. Zawsze byłem zdania, że 95% hip-hopowców nawet komutera nie ma, bo sprzedali je i kupili "zioło - joł joł". ;D

----------

## zytek

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> Cieszę sie że na forum gentoo tyle ludzi słucha podobnych klimatów co ja. Zawsze byłem zdania, że 95% hip-hopowców nawet komutera nie ma, bo sprzedali je i kupili "zioło - joł joł". ;D

 

"Hip-Hop w moim sercu a zioło w moich płucach!"   :Twisted Evil: 

A czy są tu jacyś słuchacze Sigur Rós ?

----------

## no4b

Ja słucham metalu. Od gothic przez thrash po death/grind (z wyłączeniem pedalskich power czy heavy ;>).

Oprócz metalu również rocka (queens of the stone age wymiata!) i czasem elektroniki/industrialu (elektronika, ale nie techno!).

----------

